# 12V Batterie?



## SchwalmAngler (3. Januar 2005)

Ich suche eine Batterie-Lösung für mein Eagle Fish-Easy Echolot. Normalerweise habe ich das Echolot an der Autobatterie, welche ich für meinen E-Motor nehme angeschlossen. Nun habe ich aber einen See, an dem ich meinen E-Motor nicht benutzen darf. Um mein Echolot zu betreiben will ich aber nicht extra die Auto-Batterie mitschleppen, da ich mein ganzes Geraffel ca. 500m zu Wasser tragen muss und da reicht es mir schon wenn ich mein Boot hinschleppen muss. Weiss jemand wo ich eine kleine, nicht all zu schwere 12V Batterie her bekomme, an welcher ich mein Echolot betreiben kann. Ist es evtl. möglich so eine Batterie aus mehreren kleineren Batterien mehrere z.B. Babyzellen die ich zusammen schliesse selbst zu bauen?


----------



## ThorstenECN (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: 12V Batterie?*

Hallo,
solche Batterien bekommst du für wenig Geld (ab etwa 10 Euro) bei Conrad-Elektronik übers Internet.  Ich habe meine auch von denen gekauft. Die ist von Panasonic, also kein billig Schrott.
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## addy123 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: 12V Batterie?*

Meine Empfehlung zum Beispiel bei Conrad.
Akku: Artikel 25 02 02 
Passendes Ladegerät: Artikel 25 02 39
Vielleicht sind die gleichen Sachen bei www.reichelt.de :m auch günstiger zu haben?


----------



## köderfischer (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: 12V Batterie?*

Hallo!
 Ich nehme für mein Echolot ein 12Volt Blei/Gel Akku. 7,2 Ampere reichen aus, viel weniger solltest du aber nicht nehmen. Der Akku wiegt 2,4 kilo, kann man sogar ohne Probleme mit aufs Belly Boat nehmen. Du kannst dein Fish Easy ohne weiteres 15 Stunden betreiben mit den 7,2 Ampere.
 Den kriegst du hier am günstigsten, noch viel billiger als Conrad:
http://www.accu-profi.de/bleiakkumulatoren_bleigel_panasonic.php

 Gruß


----------



## THD (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: 12V Batterie?*

Hallo, ich verwende Einhell Energiestation EGS 12 mit dem gleichen Lot wie Schwalmangler, der Power reicht für mehrere Tage, die Energiestation habe ich in einem
Metallkoffer aus dem Baumarkt (für Elektrowerkzeuge) für die Kabel einige Löcher gebohrt, auch ein Loch im Deckel, darauf schraube ich das Echolot. Zum Transport passt das Lot auch in den Koffer.
Die Energiestation kostet bei ebay unter 20 €
Der Koffer unter 5 €

THD


----------



## addy123 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: 12V Batterie?*

Ja die EGS 12 scheint eine preiswerte Lösung zu sein. Da hast Du alles was man braucht. 
Habe mal bei EBAY gesucht:
http://search.ebay.de/egs-12_W0QQfromZR40QQsojsZ1
Da gibts die Dinger schon für 11,90 mit ein bissl Glück noch preiswerter. Frage mich wieso ich da für den AKKU minimum 15,- bezahlen muß?|uhoh:


----------



## köderfischer (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: 12V Batterie?*

Das Ding ist riesen groß und schwert.
 Es wurde nach einer Lösung gesucht die leicht und nicht speerig ist.
 Ein Akku ist einfach die beste wahl da er quasi in die jackentasche passt und man keinen koffer oder sonstwas brauch.
 Aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen was er schleppen will...


----------



## addy123 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: 12V Batterie?*

Ja stimmt schon das es schwer ist. Aber bequem zu handhaben. Dürfte kein großer Unterschied sein, ob nur Box oder nur den Akku. Ist immer noch leichter als ne Autobatterie!


----------



## THD (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: 12V Batterie?*

@Köderfischer, stimmt, verglichen mit Akku ist das Ding groß und schwer.
Meine Schätzung: 25 cm hoch, 10 cm tief, 18 cm breit, Gewicht 2 kg.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: 12V Batterie?*

Muss sagen dieses EGS 12 gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut. Der Platz ist das geringste Problem und im Gegensatz zur Autobatterie die ich bisher immer mitschleppe ist das Gerät wohl auch um den Faktor 20 leichter.

 Vielen Dank noch einmal für Eure Tips. Ich werde mir demnächst mal so ein EGS 12 über Ebay ordern. Das mit dem Alu-Koffer ist übrigens auch eine gute Idee. Ich hatte mein Echolot bisher immer im Boot auf der Sitzbank stehen. Auf so einen Koffer geschraubt dürfte es wohl um einiges besser stehen und zu handhaben sein.


----------



## Jirko (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: 12V Batterie?*

hallo #h

also die normalen blei-gel-akkus für den echolotbetrieb sind alles andere als schwer. allerdings auch nix für die jackentasche 

@schwalmi – am besten ist die bereits erwähnte portable-lösung mit nem alukoffer aus´m werkelmarkt. kannst du bestens als stauraum für den transport nutzen und das lot ist mit ein paar handgriffen schnell aufmontiert. hab dir mal ein paar pics von meinem koffer gelinkt. in diesem befindet sich mein x-97er... 2 akkus (einer immer full als notnagel)... und mein handnavigationsgerät, welches mit dem lot auf´m koffer aufmontiert wird. handgerät und lot werden so für die dauer von 2 tagen mit saft versorgt... ist ein akku leer, kommt´s ersatzakku zum einsatz und das verhungerte wird über nacht wieder gefüttert 

guggst du büdde hier:






















#h


----------



## addy123 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: 12V Batterie?*

Jirko's Lösung finde ich Klasse. Und Martin, Dein Link ist nicht schlecht. Tlw. gute Preise. Kann sich unser Elektronikriese "Con..." mal ein Beispiel nehmen! Ich habe einen etwas kleineren Koffer aus PVC. Das war ein komplett fertiges Set inkl. Akku.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: 12V Batterie?*

Habe mir für 12,95 bei Pollin eine 12V Batterie geholt. Gestern ist sie gekommen. Erste Tests verliefen sehr positiv. Werd jetzt das Ganze Zeugs noch in den vorher besorgten Alu-Koffer einbauen und dann kann es los gehen. #6

 Danke nochmal für Eure Tips.


----------

